# Win 8 Virtual Hotspot (HELP!!)



## ENIAL (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, I have been searching all over the internet for the same topic, but can't seem to find any, so I thought I should post it up. Please forgive me for my limited computer knowledge.

Anyways, I was trying to share my Ethernet through my "Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)" on my Windows 8 laptop. (Sometimes I can't find my internet through wifi on my Xperia and it guess frustrating trying to reset it for a thousand times) So I went on and started up command prompt with admin and all that, and used the code: "netsh wlan set hostednetwork ssid=JOSHCY key=1234567890" etc. and "netsh wlan start hostednetwork" etc.

Everything works fine EXCEPT when I started connecting to the virtual wifi network I have created, my devices (Xperia) and my Window Tab read the connection as "Limited". 

So I looked around and realize that I didn't follow up the step of sharing my Ethernet to my Virtual Wifi. But everytime when I press Ethernet Properties -> Sharing -> Allow other network users to connect through this computer's internet connection Home networking connection: JC-PC (JOSHCY), a message pops out and says: 

"An error occurred while Internet Connection Sharing was being enabled./ Internet Connection Sharing cannot be enabled. A LAN connection is already configured with the IP address that is required for automatic IP addressing." 

So I reboot and try the whole process again, and realized that the Ethernet is being shared to a connection called "Wi-Fi" that is "Not connected". When I disable the "Wi-Fi", however, the Virtual hotspot disappears as well... 

I am not sure what's going on, or what might have I done wrong, but totally confused and help would be really appreciated!!

Last but not least: 

netsh wlan show hostednetwork - 

Hosted network settings 
----------------------- 
Mode : Allowed
SSID name : "JOSHCY"
Max number of clients : 100
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Cipher : CCMP

Hosted network status 
--------------------- 
Status : Started
BSSID : 5e:85:de:51:c5:1b
Radio type : 802.11n
Channel : 1
Number of clients : 1
d0:51:62:33:b9:9b Authenticated




ipconfig/all - 



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Carahance
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter JC-PC:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5E-85-DE-51-C5-1B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.202.73(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1E-85-DE-51-C5-1B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-46-5D-30-9E-A2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::150b:3164:b6b4:43b3%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.197(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 13, 2013 4:28:04 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 14, 2013 4:28:03 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 357582429
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-F5-73-F6-DC-85-DE-51-C5-1B
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : DC-85-DE-51-C5-1B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Statically assign an IP address to your WIFI adapter
Use a different range then your Ethernet

So make your WIFI adapter 192.168.1.10 as an example


----------

